# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Menghiasi Aquarium

## kevinjaya

Bagaimana cara terbaik dan termudah untuk menghias aquarium ? 

Apakah kita perlu batu kerikil, penyaringan, lampu seperti cahaya lampu handphone atau yang lainnya. 

Perlukah kita membeli aquairum berukuran besar, apakah semua jenis ikan dapat di letakan dalam satu aquarium. 

Terima kasih sarannya.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Tergantung jenis ikan dan ekosistemnya, Om.

1. Fish only 
2. Fish and plants
3. Plants only

dsbnya.

----------


## Arif Galleoncy

Ikut nyimak, jadi begitu ya

Jika saya ingin membeli ikan beserta aquarium dan plantsnya apakah bisa langsung dikirim semuanya sekaligusnya, apakah jasa pengirimannya aman ? 

Bukannya ikan koi sendiri harus tetap hidup di air yang bersih 

terima kasih

----------

